# dwa zoo pics



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Went to Tenerife in February and went to Jungle Park Zoo. I loved the way they kept their alligators, caimans and nile crocodiles outside in such large pools. got some pics so here they are:
Caimans- There were two caimans in this enclosure. It was absouletly huge bigger than the alligators and niles cage








































Alligators
















Niles


----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)

great pics mate


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

That is beautiful


----------



## MDV1 (Nov 27, 2010)

I really, really like those images!!


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

I thought it was great how they kept them. Shame the crappy weather here stops us from doing things like this!


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

Really nice pics and I love the setup these guys have, actually a decent size compared to some of the small enclosures you see for crocs. They look well fed and happy too. Wish I lived near that zoo.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

wish i lived in tenerife too!!!


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Jungle park is a fantastic zoo.
Another good zoo in Tenerife is Loro Park.


----------

